# What's the best Manual Precision Mitre saw?



## sitefive (29 Jul 2015)

I have seen some have suggested Nobex Champion which can be had for like ~50quid used, was wondering is there anything better than that one?
I would really need it to be able to cut up to 20cm wide boards which the nobex does but maybe there is something better in the used market for not much more?

I would really like Proper Sliding Mitre saw but I don't have the ~500quid budget for one which can cut 20cm wide / 10cm thick boards right now, so manual will do 
Also anyone knows how precise they actually are? I suppose you can cut super precise cuts with those since the blade is fixed/super thin and maybe even more precise than electric mitre saw or am I wrong? :roll:


----------



## custard (29 Jul 2015)

It depends on what you mean by precise. They're perfectly adequate for cutting small or medium sized joinery trim, but they'll really struggle with a 200 x 100 section and even on smaller stock they're not quite up to commercial picture framing levels of precision (and way off on the necessary speed!).

If you're making a four sided frame and need accurate mitres remember that the precision of the 45 degree angle is only one part of the equation, the components must also be of _identical_ length. That's where tools like a Morso score, because as well as super accurate mitre cutting they have excellent arrangements for ensuring consistent length. Devices like the Nobex just have a flat plate for length registration, that's not ideal, butting up a needle point mitre against a flat plate is a price led compromise.

You could try a shooting board, which, with a lot of patience and practise, can achieve very precise 45 degree angles, but a shooting board won't cope with a 100mm thick component or anything close.

I'm afraid if you're on a strict budget then quality mitres in large components will always come down mainly to your own skill.


----------



## sitefive (29 Jul 2015)

Im not looking to get it for making any picture frames or actually doing some weird angles on large pieces, Just need a precise setup that can cut straight 90 degree angles on 10x10cm beams mostly.
I have a regular electric mitre saw but it can cut up to depths of only 6cm and than its time to swap sides which messes up all cuts and isnt as precise.
not looking to invest 500+ in a sliding compound miter saw which can do the 10cm thickness in one go which you can only find in super-hi-end models.
Also yup I do need precision in both the Length and the angle and nice clean cut as well.

Btw what exactly is Morso score ? Have never heard of such thing,tried searching,nothing comes up anywhere :roll:


----------



## blackrodd (29 Jul 2015)

Possibly one of these, splendid machine and super accurate and quality,--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGLiyXZ4njc
Rodders


----------



## sitefive (30 Jul 2015)

looks awesome machine indeed,however Im not in to making useless pictureframes,btw why is everyone on this forum talking about making them?


----------



## n0legs (30 Jul 2015)

sitefive":36r7m200 said:


> Im not in to making useless pictureframes,btw why is everyone on this forum talking about making them?



The confusion comes from your question. 
Mitre saws are for cutting mitres and other angled works, granted a 90 degree cut is an angle.
Why can't you make a square cut then by hand, is it critical on your 100 x100 material that the cut is precisely 90 degrees?
To be honest some more detail in your question will result in more comprehensive answers from us your fellow members.
HTH


----------



## PAC1 (30 Jul 2015)

I am not sure what you are trying to achieve?
A hand sawn edge has limitations have you considered a shooting board to refine the joint?


----------



## bugbear (30 Jul 2015)

sitefive":3526g03r said:


> Just need a precise setup that can cut straight 90 degree angles on 10x10cm beams mostly.



How _precise_ do you need to be. To 1mm? 0.1mm? 0.01mm? This would help up gauge your requirment.

I have a Nobex Champion, and cutting a 10x10 would take a while - the normal blade have rather fine teeth, for finish and accuracy.

BugBear


----------



## Lons (30 Jul 2015)

I've had a Nobex for 30+ years, though it has had a couple of new handles. It's been very extensively used for wood plastic and metal and hauled around on site (hence the broken handles). They were the only ones on the market then and we retailed at around £100 so it's just as well mine was a sample from the rep.
They do what they're supposed to do which is to cut a pretty accurate angle and within its' limitations is a worthwhile tool. that's why there are so many to choose from now!

You don't say what the timber is! A huge difference between cutting 100mm softwood to oak for example.

My advice if cutting 100 x 100 is to use a coarse toothed saw blade and finish with a shooting board or disk sander if necessary.


----------



## sitefive (31 Jul 2015)

1-2mm precision on pine is what I'm looking for.

sooo is there any other mitre saw better than the nobex or its pretty decent stuff already except its terrible handle?
n0legs- yup its a must that its 90degrees, I seriously cant cut that straight even with a good handsaw on thick bulky pieces


----------



## woodbrains (31 Jul 2015)

sitefive":2n83k7dr said:


> 1-2mm precision on pine is what I'm looking for.
> 
> sooo is there any other mitre saw better than the nobex or its pretty decent stuff already except its terrible handle?
> n0legs- yup its a must that its 90degrees, I seriously cant cut that straight even with a good handsaw on thick bulky pieces



Hello,

1-2mm accuracy is well doable with a good handsaw, you just need to believe! Mark all around with a try square and saw from all four faces towards the middle. I'll bet you'll do it easily. Perhaps trim up with a sharp block plane. A tenon saw is a good bet, too, since depth of cut is no problem if taken from two sides. Quicker than a Nobex too.

Mike.


----------



## sitefive (31 Jul 2015)

the 1-2mm accuracy isn't the problem most of the times, however uneven cut and not 90degree angle is what gets me however hard you try not all cuts will come out perfect


----------



## woodbrains (1 Aug 2015)

Hello,

As chance would have it, I had to cut some 4 inch square stuff today. As I said earlier, I marked all round with a square and cut from all four sides towards the centre. It works perfectly and I cannot imagine any manual mitre saw being better. Don't assume there is no skill in using a mitre saw. Stuff this thick can cause the blade to wander, if technique is poor, so you may find a mitre saw will just be an expensive way of cutting just as poorly, but slower too. I guarantee you'll be able to cut accurately enough with a handsaw using the method above. Give it a try before you spend on a mitre saw, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Mike.


----------



## Woodchips2 (1 Aug 2015)

sitefive":1546bo9o said:


> I have seen some have suggested Nobex Champion which can be had for like ~50quid used, was wondering is there anything better than that one?
> I would really need it to be able to cut up to 20cm wide boards which the nobex does but maybe there is something better in the used market for not much more?
> 
> I would really like Proper Sliding Mitre saw but I don't have the ~500quid budget for one which can cut 20cm wide / 10cm thick boards right now, so manual will do
> Also anyone knows how precise they actually are? I suppose you can cut super precise cuts with those since the blade is fixed/super thin and maybe even more precise than electric mitre saw or am I wrong? :roll:


Have a look at this Paul Sellers video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2fss7li9p0 where he demonstrates the knife wall to cut thick wood very accurately with a hand saw.

Regards Keith


----------



## sitefive (3 Aug 2015)

You really can't make good enough cut with handsaw 90% of the time unless you don't want to spend loads of time after that refining it as i have found, I don't want to go down the Sellers route where he just spends wayyy too much time on tasks which could be done 10x faster and better with a decent powertool, i get it where he is going with it but I don't want to waste my time like that.

Anyway Ended up ordering nobex champion 180 from ebay for 42pounds, lets see how decent it is.


----------



## bugbear (3 Aug 2015)

I was looking round ebay.
This one sold for £5.50!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nobex-Champio ... 7675.l2557

BugBear


----------



## sitefive (3 Aug 2015)

yup  saw that one as well  someone got lucky


----------

